
Pangrammatic Autograms - bjackman
http://yawn.io/2019/08/28/pangrammatic-autograms.html
======
bjackman
I wrote this after some manic bar discussions with non-techie friends, so the
target audience is not really a HN crowd, but you may find it interesting
anyway, in particular check out the stuff that it links to.

Oh, also - I reached out to Chris Patuzzo to ask if I could share my extension
to his Sentient program, but he hasn't got back to me yet. Anyway, it's quite
a simple extension.

